# Show me your kittys!



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Proberly been done but wanted to start a thread where everyone can show off there little feline friends!


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

This is alvin, he is 18months and a tabby cat, He has just started going outside now that I live in a property where he can do so. He doesnt wander far and is a sucker for fresh chicken! 











Next I have Jackson he is a silver tabby, he is 5 and a half months and loves alvin to bits! he is a gready boy and soon as he smells food he is at your feet wanting some! he will eat anything you put down for him lol.










Next is Omalley, he is 11months, he a laperm, He is a lazy boy and he loves to sit on your lap for cuddles for hours, he is also very clumsy!










I have one more but dont have any good pics of her yet, il get them up later.


----------



## sundia (May 28, 2009)

This is Saskia, she is nearly 7 months old. she is very mischievous we often find our toilet roll stredded to bits in random places around the house. Last night i had to chase her around the room because she ran off with a tube of bonjela!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

O'Malley obviously has Somalis in his pedigree I'm assuming, cos he's got the ticking.

I'm down to only 3 cats now, even though there are still 5 on my signature!!

This is Harry who is a Usual Somali and was 15 in January. I took this photograph on his birthday to celebrate. And him when he was 8 weeks - looks a bit different doesn't he? :lol2:

















And I have to add this one of him chillin' on his holidays in Scotland










This is Cadbury, who is his nephew. He's a Chocolate Somali and he was 11 on New Years Eve taken when he was about 4 year old and again as a kitten.

















And this is Purrdy, his sister, another Usual.

















And this is Hurley, one of Purrdy's daughters, whose owner is having to rehome her, so I'm now looking for a new home for her.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I darent put my lot up as I have 17 :gasp: :lol2: Maybe I will do it gradually:whistling2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> I darent put my lot up as I have 17 :gasp: :lol2: Maybe I will do it gradually:whistling2:


 Go ooooooooooon :flrt: Nekkid kitty pics are always a good thing :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeh, shell! Get yer bug eyed, big lugged, wrinkly, nekkid critter on here - you know we love him!! :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

You have probably seen them before but I will start with Dennis just for you:flrt:

Here is my very naughty Sphynx boy who loves to shoulder ride:flrt:

Before we brought him home









Not long after we got him









My other boy ASBO who was sadly put to sleep 2 weeks after I got him









In one of his jumpers that Auntie Eileen knitted for him


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I just love that ugly b*ggar!!! :lol2: :lol2:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Erm Eileen pretty pleassssssssssssseeeeee Dennis needs a new jumper as his brown one is now a bit tight and his blue one to smal so he only has one now. Can you come up with an idea for a bright funky jumper for him?? How about bright yellow and black striped the same design as his Dennis one:2thumb:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Bailey a blue smoke Persian who I got off Preloved Free to good home at aged 9 months. The vet said he had E.Coli so his owner panicked and wanted rid. The day after I got him he was tested for Felv/Fiv, castrated, dematted and chipped
He actually gets called silly Billy Bailey as my OH thought he looked like the man himself:lol2:

The day after his vet trip(dont laugh at him:whistling2




















Recent


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Purdy my Oriental Lilac










Bilbo Baggins(Boe-bee) Brown Tabby Devon Rex










Chewbacca(Chewie) Devon Rex Variant










Elmo Silver Tabby Mainecoon


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Tom Tom my Polydactyl kitten










Izzy(split ear) one of 3 older feral kittens I took in. I lost one a while ago through kidney failure. They are still only semi tame aged 13/14 years










Tia another older feral I took in she has a tipped ear as she was being released back at the tip where she was found with her sisters but it was deemed unsafe so I kept her and her 2 sisters went to the sanctuary as resident cats.











More later:whistling2:


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Pumpkin, as a kitten:








C-fer as a kitten:








Pumpkin and C-fer now:








Phoenix:








Phinneous:








Pips when she was preggers:








Greebo, aged 5 weeks:








Six, the runt of the litter, aged 5 weeks:








In homage to cats passed away:
Smartie, the cat who refused to kill anything, and was the reason behind me having a family of feild mice living inside the base of my bed lol:








Splat: The old fat git, diabetic and very over weight in the end 
Died of cancer and liver failure earlier this year :'(
as a kitten(ish)








and a bit more grown up (excuse the other pics below lol)


----------



## Jczreptiles (Sep 1, 2009)

Heres Smeagol








And heres Pippin


----------



## LoveForLizards (Apr 20, 2008)

Shell195 said:


> The day after his vet trip(dont laugh at him:whistling2
> 
> image
> http://i215.photobucket.com/albums/cc73/shell195/IMGP0160.jpg


I thought he was a chinchilla at first look. :blush:


----------



## gypsy-666 (Apr 17, 2009)

my Dude cat









and
Smurf









and Stu


----------



## leggy (Jan 18, 2007)

Gypsy I love your cats Dude is lush :flrt::flrt:


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

Fidget, Fiddle and Freebie :flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

butterfingersbimbo said:


> image
> 
> image
> 
> ...


 
Is Freebie getting on with the other 2 any better now ?


----------



## vitticeptus (Jul 16, 2008)

snoops my daughters kitten









Rescued this guy from a drowning.


----------



## mrsfluff (Jul 15, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Bailey a blue smoke Persian who I got off Preloved Free to good home at aged 9 months. The vet said he had E.Coli so his owner panicked and wanted rid. The day after I got him he was tested for Felv/Fiv, castrated, dematted and chipped
> He actually gets called silly Billy Bailey as my OH thought he looked like the man himself:lol2:
> 
> The day after his vet trip(dont laugh at him:whistling2
> ...


Sorry, but I lol'd :flrt: He looks like Don King (boxing promoter) in the 2nd pic : victory:

Jo


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

feorag said:


> O'Malley obviously has Somalis in his pedigree I'm assuming, cos he's got the ticking.
> 
> I'm down to only 3 cats now, even though there are still 5 on my signature!!
> 
> This is Harry who is a Usual Somali and was 15 in January. I took this photograph on his birthday to celebrate. And him when he was 8 weeks - looks a bit different doesn't he? :lol2:


The colours really change dont they! they are lovely!


----------



## rmb87 (Aug 10, 2009)

Maisey :flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> Erm Eileen pretty pleassssssssssssseeeeee Dennis needs a new jumper as his brown one is now a bit tight and his blue one to smal so he only has one now. Can you come up with an idea for a bright funky jumper for him?? How about bright yellow and black striped the same design as his Dennis one


Yes, leave it with me, just get me his measurements and stop feeding him so he'll stop growing :lol2:


mrfluff said:


> Sorry, but I lol'd :flrt: He looks like Don King (boxing promoter) in the 2nd pic : victory:
> Jo


Jo, I LOL every time I look at Bailey - sorry Shell, but you know I do! :blush: 


shiftylou said:


> The colours really change dont they! they are lovely!


They do - that's the difference between the kitten coat which has no ticking and the adult coat which does and of course the undercoat gets much richer as an adult.

In homage to my lost cats - this is Pasht, my Usual Abyssinian (also referred to as "Velcro" and "The Slitherer" who started me off on the road to perdition way back in 1985, although we always introduced him as “the cause of it all"!!

:lol2: Don't really mean that, but if we'd never got him, with his wonderful personality, we wouldn't have ended up with a houseful of cats and addicted to showing or breeding, so he's without doubt to blame!! :lol2:

As a kitten a couple of days after we brought him home and as an adult posing in the garden


















But this girl was without doubt my soul mate. This is Sorcha (gaelic for “radiant”) and she was my foundation queen and the cat in my avatar.

From the day I brought her home she decided she was mine and I was hers and I returned that sentiment unequivocally. I lost her 4 year ago in February and it still hurts! Harry is her double and even now I occasionally catch a glimpse of him in my peripheral vision and my heart lifts because for that split second I think it is her!

She was never very far away from me - I couldn't even work without her on my shoulder! :lol2:










These photographs were taken at a show the day she became a Grand Champion – she was nearly 9 year old when they were taken. After that we had her neutered and she then went on to become a Grand Premier too and was the top winning Somali in the country at the age of 9 in 1999. 



















And this was the last photograph I ever took of her when she was 14. You can see just how much Harry is like her - he's just a masculine version of her and maybe can understand how hard it was for me in the early days after I lost her to look at him and yet how much more precious it actually makes him!!











.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I could look at kitties all day! :lol2: Nope, Freebie isn't any better with Fiddle, he really picks on him, but he likes Fidge, weird or what!


----------



## croc&chewy (Sep 21, 2009)

Here are my moggies . I've had loads of cats but only have 3 now and my boyfriend has 1 aswell!

Kippa is the eldest of the 3. She is 3 years old and has an attitude. Last year some sick person shot her with a pellet gun so she hasn't been right after that. She is calming down now and has recently started sleeping on my lap :2thumb:. I do still have to chase her sometimes when she robs my necklaces and hides them :devil:



















Next is Crab who is 2 years old and a right nervous reck. We are not sure why but she was fine not so long ago. She is so friendly and loves a good cuddle. She is the killer of them all who brings us magpies, pigeons, allsorts!



















Next is Peanut, rescued from RSPCA. We think she was a feral when she was bought in. She is my little baby, almost a year old. She has a curly tail which curls round her back . She is a devil cat though, stealing toilet roll, dangling off your leg and fighting with the other cats! 



















Last but not least is my boyfriend's kitten Marco. Not sure how old he is, he was about 6/7 week old in June when they got him. He is a gorgeous cat but he's really got it in for me, he dangles off my arm and attacks my ankle at any given chance!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Boo my white deaf boy. He was brought into the sanctuary as someone had bought him as a present for an elderly person who kept tripping over him. We tried for ages to get a home with an enclosed garden as he was to hyperactive to be a housecat. None ever came so I brought him home










Tinkerbell(stinky) Found as a 2 week old kitten with her sister. The lady who found them had been trying to handrear them with no heat and cows milk. Sadly her sister died within an hour of us getting them. I fought long and hard for this kittens life but she pulled through and now lives with us










Sasha(the evil one)
Found one bonfire night as a hysterical older kitten. She had a split personality and went from being really sweet to a wild cat and she actually did some serious damage to some volunteers. I brought her home and released her upstairs and she now accepts that she is safe and nobody ever demands anything off her. She can be quite sweet but the dogs are terrified of her


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Here are 2 pics of our 3 bengal boys:




















And this is Spice, our bengal girl:










This is Blade:










:flrt:


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Jasper came from a feral mum but the dogwarden used the cats newborn kitten to bait the trap with and in her panic she managed to claw his head and left him slightly brain damaged. Somewhere in his genes he has a pedigree cat as his mum was a black moggy and his brother was black/white

Inky is in the background as he was was of the 3 ferals I took in (Izzys brother) I rehomed him twice through the sanctuary but both times he hid away for 2 weeks so we decided to keep him here were he is very confident with us

Jasper and Inky












Fudge a black kitten we were fostering that my son fell totally in love with so she stayed










Oscar brought by someone the day I took my first ever handreared kitten to be put to sleep aged 13 years. We were asked if he was ours and my OH said no so the people just put him down and walked away. Oscar walked in the house past all the dogs as if he had always lived here. He was quickly tested vaccinated and castrated. Hes about 14 years old now and still sucks the end of his tail

Cat nip fix


















Honey the most dog loving cat ever. Was found as a stray kitten and was quite ill. There was no room at the sanctuary at the time so skinny Honey staed here and grew into this blob LOL


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Lovely cat photos! I must admit I never tire of looking at cats.

RMB87 - gorgeous calico girl you have there! :2thumb:


Croc & Chewy - You don't really expect me to believe that innocent looking kitten called Marco is so badly behaved??? :lol2:

Medusa - Gorgeous bengals! :2thumb: 

Shell, you know I think all your cats are gorgeous and definitely there's Burmese behind Jasper - he's got all the look of them!!


----------



## JessyH (Sep 26, 2008)

This is Jarvis, I got him and syd together (brother and sister), he was the most affectionate, loving cat I've ever met.
He was cruely taken from us just a couple of weeks before his 1st birthday, he was hit by a car and the person didn't even stop.. I miss him so much, he was such a cutie;









& This is Syd, Jarvis' brother. She's got a right personality on her, she's very bossy but very loving and playful, though she's never been quite the same since her brother died. She's now two years old;


----------



## medusa0373 (Mar 18, 2008)

Poor Jarvis, he looks lovely. What a shame  That's one reason I'm glad our cats are indoor, with a big run to play around in.

Feorag, your Somalis are beautiful - stunning colours/coats, if we didn't have bengals I think they would be on my "must have" list! I am still hoping to add a snow or silver to our troupe of bengals LOL but it's not happened yet!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Thank you! :2thumb:

I love the wild look of the Somalis, but it also comes with such a wonderful temperament and personality, I love them! 

I nearly bought a Bengal female to breed from many years ago when they were first imported. My friend bought a kitten to be her stud cat from the first litter ever born in this country and I went down to Hampshire with her to collect him. I was well taken with him and seriously considered buying a female to put to him, but in a way I'm glad I didn't because I honestly don't think a bengal would have been right in my household. 

Somalis don't do very well in multi-cat households and don't handle dominant cats very well either, so it very well might have caused a lot more problems in my house.


----------



## blackcat38 (May 31, 2008)

I have 3 cats, my first was Emmie
















All grown up








Next was Rufus
























my big boy having a nap








and my rescue persian, Frank (haven't any updated ones on my pc so ppl might of seen these before)
















after being shaved, his fur was a mess when I first had him


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

baby nortie tortie ragdoll


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

lovely cats people! We have Marmite our black Sphynx girl. She's approx 4 years old, is an ex breeder and absolutely loves people... she's like a shadow, has to be on you, following you, or sat in any random patch of sun she can find. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/DSCF2325.jpg


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

royal_girly said:


> lovely cats people! We have Marmite our black Sphynx girl. She's approx 4 years old, is an ex breeder and absolutely loves people... she's like a shadow, has to be on you, following you, or sat in any random patch of sun she can find. http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/DSCF2325.jpg


 

Im glad you could show your gorgeous girl ,Dennis was feeling lonely being the only naked one on display:flrt:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

she`s very pretty, & looks chocolately in the pic

:mf_dribble:


----------



## royal_girly (Apr 14, 2008)

pigglywiggly said:


> she`s very pretty, & looks chocolately in the pic
> 
> :mf_dribble:


she IS brown, but apparently is a 'black' :?: see if i can find a better pic...
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/DSCF1793.jpg


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

This is Sophie our only cat. She is 4 years old, we got her from the local rescue center 1 year ago.

Is is a very loving cat, but very independant.

She is also a highly trained killing machine, no mice around here thats for sure : victory:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

She's got a lovely mix of black and red through her coat - very pretty! :2thumb:


----------



## bladeblaster (Sep 30, 2008)

feorag said:


> She's got a lovely mix of black and red through her coat - very pretty! :2thumb:


thank-you : victory:


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

Hiro




































Bella




































Both:lol2:


----------



## spider_duck (Feb 25, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> This is Sophie our only cat. She is 4 years old, we got her from the local rescue center 1 year ago.
> 
> Is is a very loving cat, but very independant.
> 
> ...


:gasp: she looks just like my pandydoodle!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

MistressSadako said:


> Hiro
> image
> 
> image
> ...


 
I just love Hiros squidgey face:flrt:
:gasp: Bella is quite a grown up girl now isnt she, very pretty too:flrt:


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

I know, she's so much bigger than she was! And she's so boisterous and confident now, like a completely different cat:flrt:
And Hiro does have the cutest face ever, I can't resist it!


----------



## Malti (Sep 17, 2009)

Sasha










Whiskers










Puska


----------



## quadrapop (Sep 20, 2008)

my boy noah is growing up now hes 8 months and much bigger than expected at the mo not shown in the pic but hes a heavy weight and not fat.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

MistressSadako said:


> I know, she's so much bigger than she was! And she's so boisterous and confident now, like a completely different cat:flrt:
> And Hiro does have the cutest face ever, I can't resist it!


I have a soft spot for Hiro too and his flattened face! :lol2:

that last photo is excellent - dare I say she looks surprised like she's just f*rted and is trying to pretend it wasn't her and he looks disgusted cos she has! :lol2:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

royal_girly said:


> she IS brown, but apparently is a 'black' :?: see if i can find a better pic...
> http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v173/joedee2k/DSCF1793.jpg


definatly dosnt look black to me, even her nose leather is brown.

gorgeous though :flrt:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

I have far to many pics, so i have chosen the ones which sum them up the most..

Scooby








Simba








Ginger








Tom








Zingi


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

bladeblaster said:


> This is Sophie our only cat. She is 4 years old, we got her from the local rescue center 1 year ago.
> 
> Is is a very loving cat, but very independant.
> 
> ...


YOU STOLE MY CAT - OK she went out 10 mins ago in Durham but an identical twin..... 





































and just so the younger cat isnt left out this is her










I dont likes snakes....










but I likes sweetcorns....


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Loads of gorgeous torties on here tonight!

Rachel, she's gorgeous, but were the floppies lying on the little black cat for a size example?


----------



## Crab Man (Oct 3, 2009)

Well - I've looked at other peoples' cats for long enough now, so I suppose it's only fair to post up a couple of pics of my one 

Cookie at about 6 months of age. Not too fuzzy as to who delivers it, as long as it's a cuddle she seems happy 









Bit of fun in the deep snow. She didn't know what to do with it and why the hell it was so frappin' cold, so she basically spent the best part of an hour beating the absolute :censor: out of it 









There was time for posing though:


----------



## Johelian (Nov 25, 2006)

Ive really enjoyed reading this thread  I had my first cat, Fred, from when I was about 10 until he died when I was about 21. We were told he was around 10 when we got him from my neighbour, which would have put him in the region of 21 when he died! I absolutely adored him; he always used to be up for a game, would follow me to the shops, and was generally absolutely perfectly behaved. He was more like a dog than a cat really. He was sorely missed by my whole family when he died, even by my dad who never admitted to liking him, and my mum who always used to moan about him yet took great pleasure when he used to follow her to the washing line and roll around on her feet while she put the washing out.

My current 2 kitties (apologies for old pics)



























Frazier, who was adopted from the RSPCA in January. He was called "Midnight" by them, which didnt suit him in the slightest as he is the blokiest cat I have ever met (I think because he was neutered late in life). He was found abandoned in a flat. I hated him for the first 2 weeks he was here, as he seemed to have no idea how to act with people and constantly bit me (I was told they were "love bites" but I'm not convinced that was the case at all...he never broke the skin, but used to grab us relentlessly while yowling. I think he was frustrated in general and trying to let it out), horribly noisy and just an absolute pain. Now we adore him and couldnt imagine life without him. He has settled so well and become a totally different cat. He is the most emotive and expressive animal I have ever met; I swear he is a person reincarnated as a cat. A couple of weeks ago my boyfriend was pretending to chase me around, so I shouted to Frazier to help - and Frazier actually ran up and batted my boyfriends leg. He also helped out when my younger cat, Reese, escaped into the front garden one night and we couldnt find him...Frazier came out into the dark with us, located Reese, and herded him back to the house, where he gave him a cuff for good measure. Hes my hero!



















When we first got him.




























This is Reese, our newer addition that we got from a private sale, as I had always wanted a silver/grey tabby. He came to us too young (I had never had kittens before, and so when told he was 8 weeks old I assumed they were telling the truth). Thankfully Frazier played a big hand in raising him, and he is now a total sweetheart. He is very nervous of loud noises, unusual scenarios and the hoover. He is also a little shy of strangers until he has had a few moments to study them from a distance - then he cant stay away. He has the most energy I have ever seen in an animal. Periodically throughout the day he will dash in through the catflap as though in a panic, yowling like crazy - and then jump onto your lap and demand you to pet him for ages, rubbing all over your face and hands with unbridled joy. When hes done, hes off out again! When I was recently off sick he spent most of his time cuddled up on my chest, my arms around him, both of us sleeping. He could be - and still is sometimes - a complete nuisance, as he is super-vocal (though not as bad as when he was a baby) and occasionally demanding, but as hes got older he has definitely begun to shine. He looks permanently worried!


----------



## rmb87 (Aug 10, 2009)

feorag said:


> Lovely cat photos! I must admit I never tire of looking at cats.
> 
> RMB87 - gorgeous calico girl you have there! :2thumb:
> 
> ...


 
Thankyou I do adore her :flrt: And i agree those bengals are lovely, cost a pretty penny though :no1:


----------



## Montage_Morphs (Jul 6, 2007)

Here is Pussy. Yes thats her name...

She's 13 yet looks like a kitten because of how tiny she is. She is pretty much an outdoor cat, yet is as affectionate as they come. She will befriend anyone and everyone. She is miss independant outdoors and will go wanders around all thesurrounding farms and fields. She always turns up a day or so later, and always comes running when you call her. 

She spends long winter nights snuggled up in bed with me, and somehow manages to steal all the space by clawing in at my sides so I move over during the night.


----------



## shiftylou (Apr 27, 2008)

Here is elvis my female begal cross ragdol, she has taking the white markings on her legs and stomach, She is quite a shy cat but enjoys chasing the pup around the house lol. She is very vocal!


----------



## MistressSadako (Jan 17, 2009)

feorag said:


> I have a soft spot for Hiro too and his flattened face! :lol2:
> 
> that last photo is excellent - dare I say she looks surprised like she's just f*rted and is trying to pretend it wasn't her and he looks disgusted cos she has! :lol2:


That is quite possibly what happened, it's hard to tell because Hiro usually looks disgusted when he's looking at her - we've come to the conclusion that Hiro doesn't realise that Bella is the same as him, because he thinks he's a person - so to him she's just this annoying little thing that pesters him all the time!:lol2:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Here are my three furballs:

Louis (fluffy B&W), Kallie (calico), and Bindi (B&W):


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Jen, I love your Louis - he's gorgeous! :flrt: And look at tiny wee Bindi (who was much bigger than when you got her) next to him in the first piccie of them!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Louis is my baby boy *nods* We do get a lot of compliments for him!!

And just for a comparison, this is Bindi the day after we brought her home...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:sad: I remember - I cried when you posted that photograph - poor wee girlie!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

I love Louis too, hes a stunner:flrt:
I remember the day you got Bindi it was very upsetting to see the state she was in. I also remember someone saying she was going to rehome her once she was well again :whistling2:


----------



## freekygeeky (May 25, 2007)

i too remember, she was the same age as Tom at the time, and Tom who had been lept on the streets and looked after his mummy looked about a billion times better, its amazing how she has grown.


----------



## butterfingersbimbo (Jan 26, 2008)

I want everyones cats!!! :mf_dribble: :lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

This is Rex..






































Omg, just found this one - He's tiny on it!!


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Yeah... I _PLANNED_ to rehome her. Never quite works out that way, it seems *lol* She still walks a bit funny, but it just adds to her quirkiness :flrt:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

This is my litle boy, Baby..

When I first got him (So cute!)
























































Oh and here's another of Rex with the tattoo I had for them both


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

And this is Muta (technically my boyfriend's cat lol)




















Just had to show off Geoffrey too - He's 16 years old and completely blind. He still manages to go outside everyday and find his way back (He stays in the garden) - Only gets confused when stuff is moved round in the house lol. He's awesome.

Here he is sunbathing in the garden recently. He's one of my boyfriends Mum's cats.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Shell195 said:


> I also remember someone saying she was going to rehome her once she was well again :whistling2:


So do I!! :whistling2:

Brat - that black and white photo of you and Rex is fabulous! :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

feorag said:


> So do I!! :whistling2:
> 
> Brat - that black and white photo of you and Rex is fabulous! :2thumb:


 
I know, I know... Neither of us could bring ourselves to do it, though... It actually wasn't just me for once!! :whistling2:


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

You all have very Pretty Kitties

This is my old chap Ben :flrt:

He is 18 years young! and his favourite past time ( now he is a bit to old to hunt ) is to chase my lurcher around the house!

As you can see there is a slight size differences but Ben doesnt care :Na_Na_Na_Na:












A few more pictures of my baby

Honestly he is white!











Having a snooze























:flrt:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I've admired that one of him beside the bird table before! :2thumb:

He's looking great for 18!


----------



## RhianB87 (Oct 25, 2009)

feorag said:


> I've admired that one of him beside the bird table before! :2thumb:
> 
> He's looking great for 18!


 
yeah it is up on another thread somewhere :whistling2:

Hehe thanks  I have had him since I was 4 so he is my baby! 

He spent his first 6 months living up a tree and being tormented by 6 jack russels! so the owner was going to drown him!!! :censor:


----------



## krazykayaker (May 28, 2008)

ferog - the OH was being silly and doing a 'stuffonmycat.com'


----------



## linda.t (Sep 28, 2007)

poppy is 14 months old








stone is 13 years old asleep on his dog bed poor dog never gets to use it.lol


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

These are my two new gorgeous kittens :flrt:

This is George (Curious George)










and this is his sister Maisy










And here they are all snuggled up together when they arrived










and finally, because I love this one - this is George and maisy helping me work!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

linda.t said:


> poppy is 14 months old
> image
> stone is 13 years old asleep on his dog bed poor dog never gets to use it.lol
> image


I love your Stone, he's awesome!!

Here is Poppy's Brother, Tico - Haven't they grown up since we went to pick them up 

Take last Sunday









And taken in June -


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Everyone has absolutely beautiful cats, I love how every picture shows a bit of their personality. It doesn't seem fair for me to comment on a few cos they're all so :flrt: 



Shell195 said:


> The day after his vet trip(dont laugh at him:whistling2
> 
> image
> 
> ...


LOL! Sorry he is gorgeous but I've never seen a cat that looks like that. He looks so pissed lol. 



MissCat said:


> Pumpkin, as a kitten:
> image
> C-fer as a kitten:
> image
> ...


Ooh I remember seeing that picture before cos Pumpkin is the double of my Butters 



Malti said:


> image
> Sasha
> 
> image
> ...


I love Whiskers! Looks like royalty lol. Is he a maine ****?



ukphd said:


> These are my two new gorgeous kittens :flrt:
> 
> This is George (Curious George)
> 
> ...


They have such cute faces! What breed are they? I love how cats just sit on your books when you're trying to study lol, mine do that to me, I call them study aids!


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

paynestaley said:


> They have such cute faces! What breed are they? I love how cats just sit on your books when you're trying to study lol, mine do that to me, I call them study aids!



Thanks - they're British Short Hairs 
It's brilliant - they make excellent paper weights! :lol2:


----------



## paynestaley (May 28, 2009)

Ooh they must be pedigree then, I used to think mine were British Short Hairs but I think they must just be mongrels! Here's mine:

Butters (Buzz):










When we'd just moved in - I think he's saying "where are we?"










Ben:



















Bugeye:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Moggie cats are often referred to as Domestic Shorthairs, but cos we are in Britain, they are also sometimes referred to as British Shorthairs.

However BSH are a registered pedigree breed, so there is a difference.


----------



## ukphd (Mar 29, 2008)

feorag said:


> Moggie cats are often referred to as Domestic Shorthairs, but cos we are in Britain, they are also sometimes referred to as British Shorthairs.
> 
> However BSH are a registered pedigree breed, so there is a difference.


Yeah mine are BSH and registered (non-active register). We didn't plan on getting pedigrees but we had been looking for kittens for a while and when we saw these two we fell in love and just couldn't resist and the breeder was so lovely :flrt: We've only had them 2 weeks and I just can't stop looking at them :blush:


----------

